# New Tube Calls



## ghost1066 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here are three of the ones I got done today. All are WB wood. L-R Holly, Spalted Crosscut Maple White Oak Burl, Maple White Oak Burl. Ok I had a senior moment and put down maple when I meant white oak . Steve caught it since he sent me the blanks. Good part....price just went up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 11, 2014)

The crosscut steals the show for me in this group .


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 11, 2014)

Hard to pick a favorite. Beautiful.


----------



## myingling (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice work ,,, one of the most versatile calls to use once mastered


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Very good looking Tommy.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Feb 11, 2014)

Man those are awesome. A buddy at work give me an old broke one to make him a call I've got to do a little research.


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tony if you need some info let me know I will be happy to tell you what I know. Heck I didn't invent the things I will be happy to share.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 12, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Tony if you need some info let me know I will be happy to tell you what I know. Heck I didn't invent the things I will be happy to share.


@ghost1066 would love to hear what you do. I found a tutorial on tho last night but would also love to hear your side of the story. Lol. 
Thank you
Tony


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tclem said:


> @ghost1066 would love to hear what you do. I found a tutorial on tho last night but would also love to hear your side of the story. Lol.
> Thank you
> Tony




Tony if you saw one on THO that it is almost exactly what I am doing. Two tier chamber 1" down to 3/4" using a 3 - 31/4" blank. Then lightly bell the exhaust

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you. Going to try that out
Thanks again
Tony


----------



## jqcargle (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice looking calls!


----------

